# sus4 chords explained



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Move interval/scale degree 3 to 4...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I've played sus 4s and 2s for a while but never really understood the construction. Thanks for the simple explanation.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A, D & E I always found very easy as open chords
G& C a bit trickier--but they do sound great when used wisely.

I remember once referring to them as sustained chords when I first learned them.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not sure how I missed your sus stuff Robert. Great stuff.

@zontar ...ditto on the naming way back whenever


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well I knew and used sus4 in first position but you open my mind to climb them up on the neck.
Many thanks !


----------

